# DIY Way of cutting PEX



## mopowers (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't have a special PEX cutting but need to make two cuts. Is there a good way to make a nice square cut on this stuff? I'll be using sharkbite fittings, so I'm assuming the ends need to be as square as possible.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

About the easyest way by hand would be with a razer utility knife.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Buy a tubing cutter.


----------



## mopowers (Jul 20, 2009)

I've got one of these. Will this work? I'm making a pex repair in a wall so space is limited. I just want to make sure to get a square cut


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Put a hose clamp on it as a guide and cut it with a utiity knife with a new blade. No thats a close quarters copper cutter. It aint rocket science. I like to chamfer the outer edge just a taste with emory when I use shark bites. Makes the O ring slide nicely. Oh and spit on it before you shove it home.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Or just but the right tool, there cheap enough.
http://www.amazon.com/Everhot-PEX-P...=1358573416&sr=8-4&keywords=pex+tubing+cutter


----------

